

Ask: Review my MVP Doxela.com - rokhayakebe

Hello HN.<p>I would like your feedback on Doxela.<p>Doxela is way to quickly share powerpoint and pdf with several viewers. It is an imgur for pdfs and ppts.
======
spokey
Very nice. I'm not sure what your revenue model is going to be nor how it
compares other document sharing platforms like Slideshare or Scribd or
whatever is comparable (I don't find myself using that sort of service often),
but I really like the simplicity. I found it intuitive and easy to use.

One thing I noticed, it didn't seem to accept the new Microsoft Office formats
(pptx vs. ppt), which may create a problem for you eventually.

Also, in addition to PDF I think it would be useful for you to offer Word
(doc/docx) sharing. I imagine many potential users would be more likely to
have a Word doc than a PDF to share, and may find it difficult to convert to
Word document to a PDF file.

Personally, I may be more likely to use a service like this if (a) I could
establish a password to protect viewing the file, in addition to the obscure
URL and (b) I could offer the people I share it with the option of downloading
the source file directly, rather than just viewing it online.

PS: I don't think I'll find that name (doxela) memorable.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Thank you Spokey.

I am using Google Doc Viewer and they currently do not support pptx.

Good idea on the password, and support for .doc and .docx.

I tried to register doxdox, and dox.ly but they were already taken so I
settled for Doxela.

Thank you very much for the feedback. Maybe I will repost another Ask HN by
the end of the week, since only a few people actually voted/visited, so maybe
they missed it.

------
rokhayakebe
Clickable <http://www.doxela.com>

~~~
mailarchis
Hi Rokhayakebe,

some suggestions and observations

1\. The label manage is not clear enough. I guess anyone who has the manage
link has admin right and can delete the doc.

2\. Please check the screenshot. For some reasons the powerpoint I uploaded
took up the whole screen. <http://tinypic.com/r/3524zed/6>

3\. I liked the simplistic approach. I guess it will be better if you can make
the upload field bigger and bring it to the centre of the page, maybe somewhat
similar to google and the value prop can be placed above it.

All the best

~~~
rokhayakebe
Thank you for the feedback Mailarchis,

1\. Maybe I should change Manage to Admin. I think that is a more universal
term for top level access.

2\. That is the way it is supposed to look. Should it be different? larger?

3\. I may A/B test positions.

Thanks again for the feedback.

~~~
mailarchis
Hi,

Ideally I would like the whole slide to be displayed in the browser without
having to scroll down. So if possible you can test by making it bit smaller.

Cheers

